# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello from NSW

## tom1980

Hello, 
I have been reading the forums for a while, thought I'd join up. 
Have posted a thread in the plumbing forum about some recent repairs I had to do. Would be grateful for your input. 
Hoping to commence an extension on our house this year, so expect lots of questions relating to that too  :Smilie:  
Cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi Tom, welcome.

----------


## tom1980

Thanks Uncle Bob. I like your weather station too- used to have one myself until it died (was only a cheapy).

----------


## Uncle Bob

The electronics of mine is home built using Arduino microprocessors. The sensors are cheap Fine Offset ones but the system gives results similar or better than a lot more expensive stations. 
My solar sensor suite isn't quite right yet though.

----------


## tom1980

Very cool. As it happens mine was a Fine Offset also (not home built though). I really need to look into some Arduino stuff myself.

----------

